# Restaurer iPad actuellement en 7.1.2 en 7.1.2



## Thargalt (13 Février 2015)

Bonjour, 

Je possède un iPad mini (2ème génération je crois car pas d'écran Retina) actuellement en 7.1.2

Cela va faire plus d'un an que je l'utilise et le trouvant un peu lent, j'aimerais le restaurer. Cependant, j'ai lu que iOS 8 avait tendance à beaucoup ralentir cette machine... 

Je voulais savoir si il était possible de restaurer mon iPad en version (au moins 7.1.2) et si possible antérieure ? (mais je doute) 

Merci !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Il me semble que cela soit impossible


----------



## Optimistic2 (13 Février 2015)

En faisant une sauvegarde et le restaurer à partir de cette sauvegarde ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

Optimistic2 a dit:


> En faisant une sauvegarde et le restaurer à partir de cette sauvegarde ?



Je ne suis pas certain qu'itunes ne demande pas la mise a jour , mais a vérifier


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

Non, impossible. Ça fait bien longtemps qu'Apple ne valide plus iOS 7 sur les iPad mini, compatibles avec iOS 8.
C'est restauration en 8.1.3 obligatoire (peut-être encore en 8.1.2, faut tester ; je précise ça pour le jailbreack).

Après, il y avait dans la communauté jailbreack des manips acrobatiques et assez aléatoires pour installer des OS plus signés par Apple (entre autres, en bidouillant le fichier host pour se connecter sur de faux serveurs). Il faut rechercher sur Google, mais je pense qu'elles ne sont plus d'actualité. De toute façon, j'ai dû essayer deux ou trois fois, et tout ce que ça m'a valu c'est de perdre une demi journée pour rien au final.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Oui il s'agissait de modifier le fichier host pour rediriger l'ordinateur vers le serveur Cydia , mais pour cela , il fallait que votre ECID  ou plus simplement votre SHSH soit sauvegarder à l'aide du logiciel TinyUmbrella
En gros, Cydia (ou TinyUmbrella) interroge les serveurs Apple pour obtenir le SHSH d'un appareil. Il est utilisé par Apple pour être sûr qu'un iPhone est bien restauré avec la dernière version en date. Donc quand on clique sur Restaurer, iTunes télécharge normalement la dernière version et le SHSH de l'appareil pour les appliquer. Si on veut passer à une version antérieure, en précisant l'iOS, iTunes n'a toujours pas le SHSH et va questionner les serveurs d'Apple, mais ceux ci refuseront et iTunes indiquera une erreur. Il faut donc avoir les deux déjà téléchargés pour pouvoir leurrer iTunes. Un iOS est trouvable facilement sur le net, mais le SHSH est unique à chaque appareil.

voili voilou


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

Voilà. Beaucoup trop compliqué pour moi. J'ai toujours foiré la manip en suivant les tutos à la lettre. Alors la comprendre, et, pire l'expliquer...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Voilà. Beaucoup trop compliqué pour moi. J'ai toujours foiré la manip en suivant les tutos à la lettre. Alors la comprendre, et, pire l'expliquer...



c'est pas évident en effet , mais j'ai assez pratiqué le sujet pendant quelques années


----------



## Thargalt (16 Février 2015)

Pfffff... C'est vraiment énervant d'être forcé de passer sur iOS 8 avec ces petits iPads... 
Merci pour vos messages en tout cas ! 


Que puis je faire pour "nettoyer" l'iPad sans restaurer ? Supprimer les applications et les réinstaller et des hard reboots ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2015)

Thargalt a dit:


> Pfffff... C'est vraiment énervant d'être forcé de passer sur iOS 8 avec ces petits iPads...
> Merci pour vos messages en tout cas !
> 
> 
> Que puis je faire pour "nettoyer" l'iPad sans restaurer ? Supprimer les applications et les réinstaller et des hard reboots ?



Une sauvegarde , puis une restauration comme nouveau  et tu remet ta sauvegarde


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une sauvegarde , puis une restauration comme nouveau  et tu remet ta sauvegarde


Oui, mais dans ce cas, la restauration se fera avec iOS 8 obligatoire...
Desinstaller/Réinstaller les apps reste effectivement le seul moyen simple et sans jailbreacker de vider leurs caches.
Pour les caches du système lui même, aucune idée sans jailbreacker. Peut-être que certains utilitaire sous OS X permettent ça (il m'avais semblé avoir vu passer un utilitaire du genre, chez wondershare, je crois)


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, mais dans ce cas, la restauration se fera avec iOS 8 obligatoire...
> Desinstaller/Réinstaller les apps reste effectivement le seul moyen simple et sans jailbreacker de vider leurs caches.
> Pour les caches du système lui même, aucune idée sans jailbreacker. Peut-être que certains utilitaire sous OS X permettent ça (il m'avais semblé avoir vu passer un utilitaire du genre, chez wondershare, je crois)



Pas mieux 

je crois que chez Wondershare , l'utilitaire dois être celui ci


----------

